# New stuff on amazon



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

So, we all know that amazon is pretty much the place to go for upcoming BL releases(outside of their exclusive stuff of course).
I looked the other day and found a bunch of new stuff, hopefully this will be a pleasant surprise to some lol

Legacies of Betrayal (HH)
http://www.amazon.com/Legacies-Betrayal-Heresy-Graham-McNeill/dp/1849708363/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-2

Master of the First / the Long Night (HH)
http://www.amazon.com/Master-First-Night-Horus-Heresy/dp/1849708622/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-3

Angels of Darkness(reprint?)
http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Darkness-Gav-Thorpe/dp/1849708649/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-4

Curse of the Phoenix Crown (ToL)
http://www.amazon.com/Curse-Phoenix-Crown-Time-Legends/dp/1849707243/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-5

Defenders of Mankind
http://www.amazon.com/Defenders-Mankind-Guy-Haley/dp/1849708584/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-8

Dark Eldar Omnibus
http://www.amazon.com/Path-Dark-Eldar-Andy-Chambers/dp/1849708347/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-9

Deathblade: A Tale of Malus Darkbalde(Malus spinoff kinda like the G&f spinoffs?)
http://www.amazon.com/Deathblade-Malus-Darkblade-Clint-Werner/dp/1849707995/ref=sr_1_13?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742878&sr=1-13

Garro: Shield of Lies (HH)
http://www.amazon.com/Garro-Shield-Lies-Horus-Heresy/dp/1849707952/ref=sr_1_14?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742878&sr=1-14


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I looked the other day and found a bunch of new stuff, hopefully this will be a pleasant surprise to some, lol.


"Well done Mr. Lenny. Well done."



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Legacies of Betrayal (HH)
> http://www.amazon.com/Legacies-Betr...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-2


Likely a Horus Heresy anthology. I think.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Master of the First/The Long Night (HH)
> http://www.amazon.com/Master-First-...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-3


Based on the titles and authors involved I am going to say this is an audio dealing with the Thramas Crusade, which is the Crusade featured in The Prince of Crows where the Dark Angels and Night Lords are fighting it out.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Angels of Darkness(reprint?)
> http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Darkne...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-4


Obvious.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Curse of the Phoenix Crown (ToL)
> http://www.amazon.com/Curse-Phoenix...=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-5


Huh. Well we know that BL is willing to do stand-alone ToL novels since Gav Thorpe confirmed he is doing a War of Vengeance/War of the Beard standalone novel. Perhaps this is one of those, or the start of something new. Clearly Elves, so i'm going to hope for a series on Tethlis the Slayer, aka the Elf King who GOT SHIT DONE!



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Defenders of Mankind
> http://www.amazon.com/Defenders-Man...=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-8


Another SMB omnibus, based on the authors it clearly contains The Death of Integrity and The Death of Antagonis.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Dark Eldar Omnibus
> http://www.amazon.com/Path-Dark-Eld...=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742861&sr=1-9


Obvious. Omnibus containing Path of the Renegade/Incubus/Archon. And some short stories.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Deathblade: A Tale of Malus Darkbalde(Malus spinoff kinda like the G&f spinoffs?)
> http://www.amazon.com/Deathblade-Ma...r_1_13?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742878&sr=1-13


....

A Malus Darkblade book.

....

By C.L Werner.

....

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ahem. Yay.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> Garro: Shield of Lies (HH)
> http://www.amazon.com/Garro-Shield-...r_1_14?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1401742878&sr=1-14


The next Garro audio. Should be interesting.


Edit: Found one you missed Scion;

Angels of Death by Clint Werner and Darius Hinks







LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> "Well done Mr. Lenny. Well done."
> 
> 
> Likely a Horus Heresy anthology. I think.
> ...


Thanks for looking through man!
Angels of Death I have known about for a little while, so I didn't consider it new 
The Eagle's Talon/Iron Corpses is new to me, thanks for finding it 

I cannot wait for that new Malus novel!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some synopsis have been released for some of these coming releases, and are pretty interesting;



Deathblade: A Tale of Malus Darkblade said:


> It has taken decades, but Malus Darkblade has finally plotted, schemed and murdered his way to power, as the ruler of the city of Hag Graef and general of the Witch King Malekith's armies. But his position is imperilled when Malekith orders an all-out assault on Ulthuan - with Darkblade in the vanguard. As he wages war on the high elves, Darkblade must decide where his loyalties lie - will he follow Malekith to the death, or will he finally rise up and try to claim the throne of Naggaroth for himself? And either way, will he survive?





Master of the First/The Long Night said:


> The Dark Angels and the Night Lords fought one another to a bloody stalemate during the Thramas Crusade and, though the Lion eventually claimed victory, it left both Legions scattered and under-strength. Back on Caliban, those Dark Angels loyal to Luther begin to grow impatient for a return to past glories, allowing the corruption at the world's heart to spread. Meanwhile Jago Sevatarion, First Captain of the Night Lords, languishes in a gaol cell in the heart of Ultramar. Far from a spent force, both Legions must consider where their own personal loyalties lie, and what path they will take in the days and months to come.





Curse of the Phoenix Crown said:


> For centuries, war has raged between the proud elves and unforgiving dwarfs. After many great battles and vicious sieges, many failed attempts at peace and bloody massacres, both the dwarf High King Gotrek Starbreaker and the elf Phoenix King Caledor II tire of war and seek to bring the conflict to an end - but neither will surrender. As the last battle of the war begins, the two kings meet in single combat to decide who will be the true master of the Old World. And only one of them will walk away. The concluding instalment of the War of Vengeance saga.


So apparently the War of Vengeance saga has been cut down once again. Originally meant to be six books long; the 1st, 3rd and 5th books would be Dwarven POVs and penned by Nick Kyme; and the 2nd, 4th and 6th books would be Elven POVs and penned by Chris Wraight. So far we've had one from Kyme and one from Wraight. After that we learned the series was being cut down to four books and would resume with the third book, Elfdoom by Nick Kyme. Now according to Amazon the series has been cut down to a trilogy and Werner will be finishing it off.

Based on this and the cancellation of the Blood of Nagash trilogy, I think Time of Legends is coming to a close. Which if I am right is a real pity, I wanted to see a Great War Against Chaos trilogy.


LotN


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks lotn. Any idea when the crimson king will be out?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Br3FuPsCIAAqe8F.jpg cover art for garro


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Garviel loken. said:


> Thanks lotn. Any idea when the crimson king will be out?


Most likely sometime in 2015.



Garviel loken. said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Br3FuPsCIAAqe8F.jpg cover art for garro


This has already been posted in it's own thread.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

What about the Yellow King? When's Penitent coming out, dammit!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Yellow king?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Yellow king?


From Pariah, book one of the Bequin trilogy, following on from the Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogy.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Some new(?)cover up on Amazon




















Sons of Russ


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

evanswolves said:


> Some new(?)cover up on Amazon


Loving the first cover, think it evolvs Ahriman just as the series goes on. I'm really excited to read it soon, especially since I loved reading _The Dead Oracle_ recently. The second one is strange since Siege of Castellax already have been released?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Cannot freakin' wait for Sorcerer!!!


----------

